# new loft



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

This is my new loft. Nothing fancy just a sound loft with eveything 12 or so birds need to be happy.


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

did you post the picture?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

prairieghost said:


> This is my new loft. Nothing fancy just a sound loft with eveything 12 or so birds need to be happy.


Still no pictures.


----------



## prairieghost (Jul 17, 2010)

*pics*

i had to post them from my phone so there on a new thread. sorry , could not rotate them .


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Turn the phone sideways when you take the pic


----------

